# [Wet Thumb Forum]-North Jersey Aquarium Society - June 17th meeting



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

June 17th, 2004:
David Soares "South American Dwarf Cichlids"

David Soares has been keeping tropical fish for about thirty years. For the last 12 years he has kept the Dwarfs from South America and Africa exclusively, and has managed to spawn about 40 different species of Apistogramma.

In 1995 David was a skilled hobbyist especially interested in maintaining and breeding Neotropical Dwarf Cichlids. Uwe Römer was working on his PhD about the same group of Neotropical Dwarf Cichlid. 

Their meeting resulted in an intercontinental fish-exchange, and a couple of follow-up publications in different countries, and eventually the creation of Soft Water Dwarf Cichlids as an American-German joint venture. The company consists of two main businesses - a hatchery especially designed to spawn Neotropical Cichlids, and a bookstore that offers Cichlid-related publications. 

Fish available at the monthly auction on June 17th, 2004 from David Soares Fish Farm.

Apistogramma
Apistogramma cacatuoides Triple red
Apistogramma cacatuoides Orange Flash CF
Apistogramma panduro
Apistogramma trifasciata
Apistogramma borelli
Apistogramma eunotus "orangeschwanz"
Apistogramma steindachneri
Apistogramma "Rotpunkt"
Apistogramma mcmasteri juvs!
Apistogramma agassizi Rio Tige CF

Non Apistogramma 
Latacara dorsigera 
Latacara curviceps

Let me know if you have any questions. webmaster - at - njas.net


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

June 17th, 2004:
David Soares "South American Dwarf Cichlids"

David Soares has been keeping tropical fish for about thirty years. For the last 12 years he has kept the Dwarfs from South America and Africa exclusively, and has managed to spawn about 40 different species of Apistogramma.

In 1995 David was a skilled hobbyist especially interested in maintaining and breeding Neotropical Dwarf Cichlids. Uwe Römer was working on his PhD about the same group of Neotropical Dwarf Cichlid. 

Their meeting resulted in an intercontinental fish-exchange, and a couple of follow-up publications in different countries, and eventually the creation of Soft Water Dwarf Cichlids as an American-German joint venture. The company consists of two main businesses - a hatchery especially designed to spawn Neotropical Cichlids, and a bookstore that offers Cichlid-related publications. 

Fish available at the monthly auction on June 17th, 2004 from David Soares Fish Farm.

Apistogramma
Apistogramma cacatuoides Triple red
Apistogramma cacatuoides Orange Flash CF
Apistogramma panduro
Apistogramma trifasciata
Apistogramma borelli
Apistogramma eunotus "orangeschwanz"
Apistogramma steindachneri
Apistogramma "Rotpunkt"
Apistogramma mcmasteri juvs!
Apistogramma agassizi Rio Tige CF

Non Apistogramma 
Latacara dorsigera 
Latacara curviceps

Let me know if you have any questions. webmaster - at - njas.net


----------

